# It's April 28th. California PUA Site Is Live - Special Notice For ICs



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The following link takes you to a help page that is stating to register for PUA payments on April 28th.

https://www.labor.ca.gov/pandemic-unemployment-assistance-pua-program/
The help page doesn't seem to have a link to the registration page for UI Online. Here it is:
https://edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/UI_Online_Registration.htm
IF ALL YOUR INCOME HAS BEEN IC RELATED AND YOU ALREADY REGISTERED WITH UI ONLINE, *it appears you need to register AGAIN*. That is the best I can make out from the convoluted instructions for this topic on the help page (See #15).

---------------------------------
For giggles I just tried to register again and got below message. Looks like maybe half a million folks are trying same...










Here's the summary from the help page:

*Covered Individuals*

Independent contractors
Self-employed
Individuals without sufficient work history
Individuals who have exhausted their regular and any extended UI benefits
Must self-certify to be able and available to work except are unemployed due to COVID-19 related reason
*Amount of Benefits*

Minimum weekly benefit amount of *$167* (but weekly amount may be higher and equal the amount provided under regular UI, depending on proof of prior earnings)
*PLUS $600* for weeks between *March 29, 2020 to July 25, 2020*.**
*When Benefits Start*
Benefits can be retroactive to weeks starting on or after February 2, 2020, depending on your last day of work due to COVID-19 and regardless of when you submitted your claim application. The effective date of your claim will begin the Sunday of the week when you last worked and became unemployed due to reasons directly related to COVID-19.

*How Long?*
Up to 39 weeks (minus any weeks of regular UI and certain extended UI benefits). Last week is week ending December 26, 2020.**

** Under the CARES Act of 2020, the $600 additional benefits are available through 07/31/20. However, the U.S. DOL has issued guidance to clarify that, for most Californians, the last full week of benefits will end on 07/25/20. Similarly, the PUA program has a legislative end date of 12/31/20, but for most Californians the last full week of benefits will end on 12/26/20.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> For a while the California Employment Development Department (EDD) was promising a portal would be set up by April 28th for those seeking Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). The main online tool to access benefits "UI Online" was down (again) the last day or two for maintenance, but as of today I am not seeing anything specific on that page related to PUA.
> 
> I do know that Californian's who were already working as employees and paying into the system have started to receive the veritable $600 /week payouts along with their earned payments. However, have any pure Independent Contractors received a payment, or notice of a payment?
> 
> ...


I just applied awhile ago. good luck with yours. We will get it&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;&#128591;&#127998;&#128591;&#127998;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In Washington state we had to reapply too It seems ( not proven) that if you had an open claim already that your PUA application was approved quickly.

Good luck and be honest on the application. You are an IC no employer! Download your 1099's and 1099k's, plus make a spreadsheet with your quarterly earnings to DL as well.

Also remember this is taxable income, you might want to withhold 10%.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> I just applied awhile ago.


So @hottiebottie can you fill us in on what you needed to get everything filled out. Quarterly statements? Gross? Net? You are the first person I know of to post under the new IC only system, so anything you can pass along will help everyone else prepare. @Amos69  has the right idea, but you can give us CA specifics.

thanx


----------



## blu3icecream (Apr 28, 2020)

application is insanely simple, no need to over complicate things read the instructions. The only wage question is annual gross income for 2019. DO NOT re register a new account, just file a new claim.


----------



## ValleyAntMan (Mar 14, 2019)

blu3icecream said:


> application is insanely simple, no need to over complicate things read the instructions. The only wage question is annual gross income for 2019. DO NOT re register a new account, just file a new claim.


Agree. There is no need to register a new account. But the question about income does not ask for gross income. In the section labeled Disaster Information, question 1A.1. asks:

*"What is your annual income for calendar year 2019? If you are a business owner, self-employed, independent contractor or gig worker, provide your NET annual income for calendar year 2019."*

I found no other question about income on this application and have the printout in front of me. You can interpret this as you wish. I used the after-Uber "Net Earnings" from the annual tax summary.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ValleyAntMan said:


> Agree. There is no need to register a new account. But the question about income does not ask for gross income. In the section labeled Disaster Information, question 1A.1. asks:
> 
> *"What is your annual income for calendar year 2019? If you are a business owner, self-employed, independent contractor or gig worker, provide your NET annual income for calendar year 2019."*
> 
> I found no other question about income on this application and have the printout in front of me. You can interpret this as you wish. I used the after-Uber "Net Earnings" from the annual tax summary.


This is helpful. I was able to get in right away by logging on with my existing creds and start a new claim. But now it's throwing "PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR" errors.

*TIP: There is an option on several pages to SAVE DRAFT. Use that option for each page, to insure you don't lose your work.*


----------



## ValleyAntMan (Mar 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> This is helpful. I was able to get in right away by logging on with my existing creds and start a new claim. But now it's throwing "PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR" errors.
> 
> *TIP: There is an option on several pages to SAVE DRAFT. Use that option for each page, to insure you don't lose your work.*


I'm not able to answer PM messages right now ("too many messages in 48 hours" error), so I'm going to put it here so you can finish your app. My answer to your question is taxi driver.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Perfect. I hated to choose cab driver, but ended up making that choice due to no batter answer. thanx.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes its horrible but what do you expect millions of people on the site at once. Fyi READ the small letter instructions!! You need your net income. 

Question Julie Su(God LoveHer) said that PUA will not take the normal 3 Weeks. She said in her FB Live video that if you have an Existing EDD Debit card 24-48 hours payment will be on card. And if you dont have 1 then you should get it(with the funds in it) in 5 days?? Which means if they don't need any other info we should have our payments by Monday.. Did anybody else remeber her saying this? Well I hope to God she knows what she is talking about..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've never heard of Julie but I saw that same info somewhere today. I guess those without cards will have to handicap the system for the time to process 10 gajillion submissions in one day though.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

yes go to there fabook account its california labor and workforce development And their leader Julie Su thats where she post the latest EDD info, she also usually goes live on the their facebook page once a week


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I should have mentioned that earlier. The site will crash. The California Gubermint will not build an Amazon portal to accept entries. In Washington State we are advising to apply late n the evening or early in the morning to access the system. Between 10:00 pm and 5:00 am there is less traffic.


----------



## ValleyAntMan (Mar 14, 2019)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Yes its horrible but what do you expect millions of people on the site at once. Fyi READ the small letter instructions!! You need your net income.
> 
> Question Julie Su(God LoveHer) said that PUA will not take the normal 3 Weeks. She said in her FB Live video that if you have an Existing EDD Debit card 24-48 hours payment will be on card. And if you dont have 1 then you should get it(with the funds in it) in 5 days?? Which means if they don't need any other info we should have our payments by Monday.. Did anybody else remeber her saying this? Well I hope to God she knows what she is talking about..


Yes, I heard her say this and read it in several other places. I would locate and post it but too many sites have traffic issues today. The hope is that those of us that got on and completed the claim form will see approvals in our accounts in the next couple of days, and debit cards will reach those of us that need them within a week.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I really like the idea of direct deposit of Federal stimulus checks, and deb it cards for State PUA funds. And not just because it gets the money in our hands faster. Call me jaded, but mailbox thieves must be salivating right now.


----------



## ValleyAntMan (Mar 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I really like the idea of direct deposit of Federal stimulus checks, and deb it cards for State PUA funds. And not just because it gets the money in our hands faster. Call me jaded, but mailbox thieves must be salivating right now.


As soon as we get our debit cards, we can go on the BofA website and request direct deposit.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Lost my edd customer number can I create a new account


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

akwunomy said:


> Lost my edd customer number can I create a new account


Why do you need your customer id number if you already created an account? You should be able to Login with your email you put when you created your account..


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

To register for the PUA...I need to go to edd.ca.gov
And then use the normal uionline to register


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

akwunomy said:


> To register for the PUA...I need to go to edd.ca.gov
> And then use the normal uionline to register


To register for PUA?? Is this your first time registering on the EDD site?


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Few weeks back...register to sign up for UI but stop when they say..PuA is coming


----------



## Jeff3577 (Apr 29, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> I just applied awhile ago. good luck with yours. We will get it&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;&#128591;&#127998;&#128591;&#127998;





akwunomy said:


> To register for the PUA...I need to go to edd.ca.gov
> And then use the normal uionline to register


I got as far as work type and wouldn't go further.
Do you know how to answer that section Additional info?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

akwunomy said:


> Few weeks back...register to sign up for UI but stop when they say..PuA is coming


your not being very clear so i will try to help as much as i can.

First you dont " Register" for PUA, You actually "FILE A NEW CLAIM" on the edd UI claims.

PUA has the SAME login as the UI. SO If you you already registered with UI weeks back then you dont need a Customer ID to login. You click the UI ONLINE login and enter the Email on File.

If you are totally new and you have NEVER registered. You STILL dont need a Customer ID Number to CREATE an Account and "File a New PUA claim"

Does that make sense to you?



Jeff3577 said:


> I got as far as work type and wouldn't go further.
> Do you know how to answer that section Additional info?


What do you mean would not go further? Are you sayimg the site crashed? Or do you not know how to fill it out after that? What are the options is it giving you?

Is this where the ask you to search your job type?


----------



## Jeff3577 (Apr 29, 2020)

maybe I’m not being clear. I have a email and password login on the Ui online site. When I get to the section on top it says additional information
On that page they ask to give a work type. I can not complete my application because I am stuck on page


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

But why are you stuck? Is the website crashing? Or do you not know how to answer?? Or is your work type not a an option??


----------



## Jeff3577 (Apr 29, 2020)

As you fill out the edd application there is a title on top one of the top titles is additional information 
On that page one must list the work type that is there are I am stuck at


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Type in your work then!! Why are you stuck? Do you not know what type of work or something??


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jeff3577 said:


> As you fill out the edd application there is a title on top one of the top titles is additional information
> On that page one must list the work type that is there are I am stuck at


I know what you mean. It is NOT very intuitive. There is a choice to add a work type. Click it. In the resulting field type "cab", then click search. A listing will come up that includes cab driver. Select it and click Save. Now you are taken back to the original page and you can continue.

Unecessary commentary: They had weeks and weeks to set this up for ICs and somehow no one bothered to add a category for ride friggin' share). Nor even provide the entire list of categories. Come on people.

just found the screen shot I made earlier. on this page click on add work type then continue as noted above.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> The following link takes you to a help page that is stating to register for PUA payments on April 28th.
> 
> https://www.labor.ca.gov/pandemic-unemployment-assistance-pua-program/
> The help page doesn't seem to have a link to the registration page for UI Online. Here it is:
> ...


Looks like your state (CA) is mixing regular U.I. wording "Unemployed" and "Last Worked".. with what the PUA ($600 @ week) requirements are, which are more generous. For a 1099 or Sole Proprietor to qualify for PUA, he/she need only have reduced revenue, due to Covid-19.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jeff3577 said:


> maybe I'm not being clear. I have a email and password login on the Ui online site. When I get to the section on top it says additional information
> On that page they ask to give a work type. I can not complete my application because I am stuck on page


In Washington state most of the people put Taxi. I have read that in many states that is the case. When prompted for employers the option for self employed popped up.

Stop saying stuck on page. That phrase has no meaning.


----------



## Jeff3577 (Apr 29, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Looks like your state (CA) is mixing regular U.I. wording "Unemployed" and "Last Worked".. with what the PUA ($600 @ week) requirements are, which are more generous. For a 1099 or Sole Proprietor to qualify for PUA, he/she need only have reduced revenue, due to Covid-19.


I finally got it done thank you if that was you who told me to put cab in the work type. So now they issue me a confirmation number. What is the next step.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ask Allen.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Ask Amos.


I would suggests filling out the rest of the application while saving after every step. When queried about if available for work say yes. When queried about if you worked be honest. When queried about looking for work say no.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ha ha. I messed up. I thought he quoted/thanked you. It's all good. :>


----------



## Jeff3577 (Apr 29, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I would suggests filling out the rest of the application while saving after every step. When queried about if available for work say yes. When queried about if you worked be honest. When queried about looking for work say no.


I wish they had a specific screen for ride share drivers but they don't and I did have to tell a little lie however you look at it. I had to put cab under work type so I could go to next screen and eventually complete it.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Jeff3577 said:


> I wish they had a specific screen for ride share drivers but they don't and I did have to tell a little lie however you look at it. I had to put cab under work type so I could go to next screen and eventually complete it.


We all did because that was the closest work type cause i put the same.. I seen a couple others put airport shuttle either way they can see Uber/lyft is listed so it will be fine


----------



## Jeff3577 (Apr 29, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> We all did because that was the closest work type cause i put the same.. I seen a couple others put airport shuttle either way they can see Uber/lyft is listed so it will be fine


Where did you see Uber/Lyft listed? I didn't see it


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Check YouTube on how to fill out pua . I went through the whole application while watching the YouTube from rideshare guy. Simple and submitted this morning. Hope this helps .


----------



## blu3icecream (Apr 28, 2020)

uber/lyft is a taxi service by definition. no ur car doesnt have to be yellow, i know some of you would get "stuck" on that part also. LOL


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

I tried re applying under the new system. My last claim got $0 approved. I tried putting in Uber’s ESIN under last employer info but it wouldn’t get approved because it’s 9 numbers and not 8. Help!?! I’m in Cali btw.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Posting this from another thread. Everyone who has not yet applied for State PUA should take note of what to avoid when filing a claim.



amp man said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Reapplied, and EDD says I will get $167.00 a week. BUT, I made a few dollars more than that for the 3 weeks having to drive to survive. So, now it says "excessive earnings." On top of that, having the app on all day to get those few rides amounted to 40 hrs a week. Which of course, like an idiot, I put that down. For that 1 week, EDD says I was fully employed. Only way to edit is to email EDD. haha. That's a joke within itself.
> I had to eat- WTH? What am I supposed to do? I certainly can't live off of what I'm making from Uber rides. The $167.00+$600.00 from Feds is way more than the "excessive earnings" I made (300.00ish) for a week. It doesn't make sense, and totally unfair.
> As said before- Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> I tried re applying under the new system. My last claim got $0 approved. I tried putting in Uber's ESIN under last employer info but it wouldn't get approved because it's 9 numbers and not 8. Help!?! I'm in Cali btw.


Pleasea Guys PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO directions on the application!!!!! You should not be putting an employer name at all!! I cant remember exactly what it said on but it said something along the lines of independent contractors or self-employed should not put an employer name. So i left it BLANK! look at the screenshot I attached this is how I did it and got approved earlier this morning.. READ THE INSTRUCTIONS!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

@CaliBestDriver replied while I was writing this. They are correct. Start a new claim or back up and change your answer.



UberDriver5000 said:


> I tried re applying under the new system. My last claim got $0 approved. I tried putting in Uber's ESIN under last employer info but it wouldn't get approved because it's 9 numbers and not 8. Help!?! I'm in Cali btw.


That is weird. Something is not right. When I filed a new claim yesterday there was no mention of employer ESIN. I think you are answering the initial questions incorrectly. UBER IS NOT YOUR EMPLOYER. YOU ARE NOT AN EMPLOYEE.

Abandon the claim you are working one start anew claim from scratch. Read the instructions carefully. There is a choice to make for IC. You are an independent contractor, and if you answer correctly in that regard up front I don't think you will get the ESIN question.

/tron


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> That is weird. Something is not right. When I filed a new claim yesterday there was no mention of employer ESIN. I think you are answering the initial questions incorrectly. UBER IS NOT YOUR EMPLOYER. YOU ARE NOT AN EMPLOYEE.
> 
> Abandon the claim you are working one start anew claim from scratch. Read the instructions carefully. There is a choice to make for IC. You are an independent contractor, and if you answer correctly in that regard up front I don't think you will get the ESIN question.
> 
> /tron


what he did was he clicked the wrong answer on another question up above. Why i told him to read it thoroughly.. Rideshare drivers dont have "Employers"


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, it can be confusing because right now State law says we _are_ employees. Ha ha. But for now that needs to be thrown out. For all practical purposes were are NOT employees. We are ICs, and the State form is supporting that (yes, the State is speaking out of both sides of its mouth right now). Anyway, we can fight the employee thing, pro or con, after the dust of this massacre settles.

I have $5 that says the State of California files suit by year end against Uber/Lyft for failing to collect and pay unemployment and workman's comp premiums.

I've got another five dollar bill that says the states will be awarded some sort of administration fee for dolling out this Federal money, and may just turn a profit.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> So @hottiebottie can you fill us in on what you needed to get everything filled out. Quarterly statements? Gross? Net? You are the first person I know of to post under the new IC only system, so anything you can pass along will help everyone else prepare. @Amos69  has the right idea, but you can give us CA specifics.
> 
> thanx


Its the same application just with questions about the pandemic, they ask about 2019 annual income, i didnt work 2019 so i put 0, but get your 1099 and just put in your income for 2019 its easy.. lets get this money &#128591;&#127998;&#128176;


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah, it can be confusing because right now State law says we _are_ employees. Ha ha. But for now that needs to be thrown out. For all practical purposes were are NOT employees. We are ICs, and the State form is supporting that (yes, the State is speaking out of both sides of its mouth right now). Anyway, we can fight the employee thing, pro or con, after the dust of this massacre settles.
> 
> I have $5 that says the State of California files suit by year end against Uber/Lyft for failing to collect and pay unemployment and workman's comp premiums.
> 
> I've got another five dollar bill that says the states will be awarded some sort of administration fee for dolling out this Federal money, and may just turn a profit.


I agree uber is full of it Lyft too


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Jeff3577 said:


> I got as far as work type and wouldn't go further.
> Do you know how to answer that section Additional info?


for work type on the application, i just clicked on the driver one that read (any industry)


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

When asked, have you filed an unemployment insurance claim in California during the last 13 months? Do I put yes or no? I filed one before but got a $0 amount awarded.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> When asked, have you filed an unemployment insurance claim in California during the last 13 months? Do I put yes or no? I filed one before but got a $0 amount awarded.


Wouldn't dare to put NO. I said YES, and it did not seem to hurt.


----------



## GMcFly (Apr 8, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> I tried re applying under the new system. My last claim got $0 approved. I tried putting in Uber's ESIN under last employer info but it wouldn't get approved because it's 9 numbers and not 8. Help!?! I'm in Cali btw.


I reapplied too but didn't see a place for an EIN for any company. It was basically the same application with a few different questions/options for gig workers.



UberDriver5000 said:


> When asked, have you filed an unemployment insurance claim in California during the last 13 months? Do I put yes or no? I filed one before but got a $0 amount awarded.


Originally i was denied and got $0, I did put "yes" for filing in the last 13 months, and now it shows the minimum weekly amount of $167


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

blu3icecream said:


> application is insanely simple, no need to over complicate things read the instructions. The only wage question is annual gross income for 2019. DO NOT re register a new account, just file a new claim.


*Net* income for 2019 is needed on the simplified UI application for gig workers.
[/QUOTE]


_Tron_ said:


> I know what you mean. It is NOT very intuitive. There is a choice to add a work type. Click it. In the resulting field type "cab", then click search. A listing will come up that includes cab driver. Select it and click Save. Now you are taken back to the original page and you can continue.
> 
> Unecessary commentary: They had weeks and weeks to set this up for ICs and somehow no one bothered to add a category for ride friggin' share). Nor even provide the entire list of categories. Come on people.
> 
> ...


I input driver and from the choices that came up for #1 I chose "car driver" on the 2nd page. After that, I input delivery for #2. On #7 I said yes and stated Uber driver for detail on 7a.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

i reapplied on the 29th and still haven’t heard a thing. My last claim info is still there.


----------



## angeleyezz (May 6, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> for work type on the application, i just clicked on the driver one that read (any industry)


Where is that at? Here's a pic


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

angeleyezz said:


> Where is that at? Here's a pic


I input driver and from the choices that came up for #1 I chose "car driver" on the 2nd page. After that, I input delivery for #2. On #7 I said yes and stated Uber driver for detail on 7a.


----------

